# Poll: When did you BD around O when you got your BFP?



## Butterfly67

Well I hope you don't mind me posting this in here ladies but I wondered, as a few of us seem to be worried about maybe not BDind on O day, whether you know what day you got pg and if it was O day or not so would be glad if you could answer my poll thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## April2012

what does BDing mean?


----------



## Butterfly67

April2012 said:


> what does BDing mean?

Ah sorry April! - babydance aka :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## April2012

lol. sorry, i am not sure of all the abbreviations quite yet. 

For us, we had sex every day after i stopped the pill. I figured there was a good change I would not ovulate at all the first month or two. As it turns out, I ovulated about four weeks after my last pill withdrawal bleed. This would have been a good two weeks after I was expecting my regular period (if I was regular after the pill). I guess, since we were having sex daily, we most definitely had sex on the day of ovulation.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Before, on and after! No idea which one was successful :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I guess I'm kind of hoping that there are a bunch of ladies that did not BD on the exact O day just to prove that you don't have to to get pg :) But that is kind of impossible to tell if you did BD every day! But if you know you didn't then that helps lol :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_X

i only know this cos it was the day of the royal wedding lol


----------



## Garnet

Three days before ovulation then we BD on the O day!


----------



## Seity

We only BD once that month and it was 2 days before OV to conceive Gabriel.


----------



## LadyAce14

Two days before and one day before but not on the day of.


----------



## vintage67

Older women tend to ovulate later in their cycle. I met a lady on a playground once who was 50 years old with a 4 year old daughter. She and her husband were seperated at the time and she had gone by his place once and only once and they ended up having sex. She says it was about 2 days before her period was due to start and she got pregnant. 

I read that is the biggest mistake older women make, is stopping too early in the month, regardless of what your thermometer says.


----------



## April2012

vintage67 said:


> Older women tend to ovulate later in their cycle. I met a lady on a playground once who was 50 years old with a 4 year old daughter. She and her husband were seperated at the time and she had gone by his place once and only once and they ended up having sex. She says it was about 2 days before her period was due to start and she got pregnant.
> 
> I read that is the biggest mistake older women make, is stopping too early in the month, regardless of what your thermometer says.

I figure if you have sex everyday that about covers it. :)


----------



## vintage67

A lot more difficult than it sounds April!


----------



## Sewergrrl

A few days preceeding O and the day of O. I really think I O'd a day earlier than FF thinks, so if that's true, also the day after O. I think softcups and preseed may have helped for the BFP. ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Interesting results so far ladies, thanks. I was thinking that maybe you don't necessarily have to BD on O day but it seems at the moment that more of you have - whether that was the one that 'took' we will never know but I'll be interested to see more results :thumbup:


----------



## amjon

If the dating for the baby is right, then I was one day before. (I have no idea when I ovulate.)


----------



## virginiaplain

No BFP for me yet, but I recently read a study that said it was better to have sex prior to O than on the day of O. I suppose the reasoning is that it takes time for the sperm to make its travel to the tubes and you want the sperm there and ready when the egg pops. 

I also read a related article saying that the probability of conception was higher on they day/s when fertile-type cervical mucus was present (within the 6 day window prior to O - even 6 days prior) than say 2 days before O if no such discharge was present. In other words, the fertile mucus is pretty important in conception. 

This is the first month I'm tracking CF. Noticed it was present yesterday and happened to get my first positive OPK so made sure to BD last night. I may ovulate today or tomorrow - won't know until a few more day of temps.

I randomly looked through charts on another site and found a lot of 3 days prior to O BFP charts so maybe that explains it.


----------



## Wendyk07

When i got pg with DS we dtd on O day. This had to be the day i conceived because there was a 4 day gap and O took me by surprise a couple of days earlier than expected. This time around i do not plan on dtd on O day because i really want to increase my chances of having a girl. Dont get me wrong i would love another boy as well.


----------



## jo14

I was terrible this month we did it eveyday for two weeks straight LOL my OH was knackered LOL


----------



## poppy666

With my last DS i dtd once that mth on cd14 and got my bfp. This time i was temping etc and dtd 2 days before ov and day of ov on cd10.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

With Zoëlle: the 4 days before but NOT the day of...
With this one: the 2 days before AND the day of...

It's the 2 days before that are the biggest hitters based on the readings I did... Seems the :spermy: need to be there and waiting for the egg to be released for ideal timing! So if one would HAVE to chose between, say, the day before OR the day of O, the day before is the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## VoodooDoll

well we BD'd the day of Ov but I'm guessing like many others we also did it the day before and the day before that etc too, so who knows which one got there. I guess if you did a mutliple choice poll with more options before O you might get a clearer picture.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Voodoo, yes I guess that my thought was that no-one knows which one got the egg so it was more a question of the fact that you can only prove that a non-O BD got the egg if you didn't BD on O day itself, so any other data would be superfluous and wouldn't really prove anything :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

am fairly certain we didn't bd on the day of ov but the day/night before x


----------



## Jtiki

5 days before and 2 days after. On a business trip by my self and was sure the month had been wasted.


----------



## Andypanda6570

My three boys were 2 days prior 1 day prior and day of O vulation. With Ava it was 3 days before ovulation. Sadly I lost her but I was starting to believe that the longer from ovulation say days 5,4,3 the more likely you were for having a girl, don't know how true that is but it worked for me cause all my boys were conceived 2 days to 1 day to the day of ovulation,. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I have 4 boys but not sure when i ov'd with them :wacko: This is a girl and i DTD 2 days before ov and day of ovulation so not sure :shrug: but on :cloud9: good luck.


----------



## robinator

We dtd on O day and the two days after.


----------



## Tanikit

I am not sure with my first baby but we dtd only once exactly 14 days before I got my BFP the day I expected AF (it was probably the day before O as I have slightly shorter cycles) With my second DD we DTD 3, 2 and 1 day before O but not on the day of ovulation. Both were girls.

Apparently the experiment that they used to try to prove the gender theory that having sex a longer time before ovulation results in more girls did not actually prove the theory as more boys were born for every day than girls except for the people that had sex the day AFTER ovulation (12h later) so now someone has a proposal that if you want a girl you should have sex the day after ovulation. I wouldn't dtd based on either of those theories and would just be grateful for either.


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Tanikit, I did wonder about that theory - i think like you I will take what I can get!


----------



## seoj

We DTD leading up to getting a Post OPK... but once we got that Pos+ I went in for my IUI... then were told to DTD the next day or two to cover our basis. Basically once that spike hits your good to go ;)


----------

